# ADGA & AGS show last weekend of May in NJ



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sat May 28th and Sun May 29th. 
Phillipsburg, nj 08865
http://gardenstatedga.com/2011ShowRules.aspx
:stars: I am hoping to show my goats for the first time. I will defiantly be attending and if all goes well entering.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup Im going too -- I have gone the past two years. Its a LONG weekend so be prepared to sit around a lot!

To clarify the informaiton a bit more - there will be a ADGA show for all breeds except ND then there will be a AGS show for ND only.

Its at the Warren County Fair grounds.


----------

